# VMBC QUARTERLY MAGAZINES!



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 23, 2017)

NOW THAT THE VINTAGE MOTOR BIKE CLUB MEET AND SHOW IS OVER, 
I HAVE SOME OLD BEAUTIFUL VMBC QUARTERLY MAGAZINES!
GREAT PICTURES OF MOTORIZED BICYCLES AND SCOOTERS OF THE PAST.
CUSHMAN, SIMPLEX, WHIZZER AND OTHERS.  CABE LISTING:


 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/portland-ind-vintage-motor-bike-club.114710/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 27, 2017)

MID WEEK BUMP!


----------

